# ¿Manuales de Servicio?



## aggro_javier (May 17, 2007)

Soy de Chile y quisiera saber donde puedo descargar u obtener manuales de servicio de la marca sony.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 17, 2007)

http://www.eserviceinfo.com/


----------



## aggro_javier (May 17, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> http://www.eserviceinformación.com



Gracias, pero no estan los que busco. solo estan a la venta


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 17, 2007)

http://www.radiolocman.com/


----------

